# Thanks for the star.



## DexNex (Apr 18, 2015)

Pax today just sent me this text:

"I tried to rate you five stars and I think I hit the wrong button!! I will fix it. You are the best Uber driver ever-- New York and Seattle combined."

Then I logged in and saw this:










Nice.


----------



## Ayad (Jan 1, 2015)

I would email Uber support with a copy of the text you received. Just don't hold yoyr breath. There will be other passengers.


----------



## DexNex (Apr 18, 2015)

I did right away. I'll update when they do.


----------



## Emp9 (Apr 9, 2015)

too bad , they wont change the rating no matter what. i have tried a few times. you will get the privacy response then after a few times a dont worry 1 rating wont effect you in the long run, bs.


----------



## LoneXer (May 30, 2015)

Not worth it, don't sweat it.


----------



## UBERxGc (Feb 8, 2015)

At least, that's a nice passenger! Most people wouldn't care if they rate you 1 star unintentionally.

Posts above me are wrong. Uber will probably fix this. Especially if the rider requested the change themselves.


----------



## DexNex (Apr 18, 2015)

They should have a small number in each star, like this:










(I know, they don't care).


----------



## Emp9 (Apr 9, 2015)

UBERxGc said:


> At least, that's a nice passenger! Most people wouldn't care if they rate you 1 star unintentionally.
> 
> Posts above me are wrong. Uber will probably fix this. Especially if the rider requested the change themselves.


 umm no , they will act like they will after bugging them perhaps , but wont.


----------



## DexNex (Apr 18, 2015)

Funny thing happened. Pax saw me at a local store and approached me. She was very apologetic about not finding a way to fix it. I told her to log into her account via Uber.com (not the app), and she could select the trip. There is an option there for giving a driver the wrong rating. Needless to say, I saw a nice jump in my 30-day average today.


----------



## arto71 (Sep 20, 2014)

DexNex said:


> Funny thing happened. Pax saw me at a local store and approached me. She was very apologetic about not finding a way to fix it. I told her to log into her account via Uber.com (not the app), and she could select the trip. There is an option there for giving a driver the wrong rating. Needless to say, I saw a nice jump in my 30-day average today.


There is another easy and simple way to do it, its off of the email receipt. It'll replace the original score with new score right right away.


----------

